# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Found an ant on top of my tank..should I be worried?

## GREGCELLENT

Hi everyone,  found an ant walking on top of my tank tonight. ..should I be worried? Do ants pose a threat to my frogs? I don't see any trails of ants in my house..it could have been a lonesome ant that wondered off..but still I'm not sure if I should be worried or not?

----------


## Frogger00

Not sure.. Sometimes I have found house flies or fruit flies in my frogs tank, nothing bad happened I just let the bug out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cris

With just a single ant I wouldn't be worried, especially if it wasn't actually in the tank. If you start seeing more ants then I'd be worried about an infestation, but if it's just the one the flick him outside and keep an eye out for others.

The main concerns with ants actually in the tank would be that they might bite the frogs, or if they've come into contact or eaten something dangerous and the frogs are big enough to eat them.

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Oh I never thought about that. The frogs eating an ant that had eaten something dangerous..thanks for the advice.

----------

